# expected throwing distance



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

still none of the white stuff in sight here, but am curious to ask the vintage sno-thro guys what kind of distance they get in ideal snow conditions in stock form ?. ( lets leave wind out of the equation) my machine is a 1967 ( i think), 24", repowered with a 208cc chonda as the 4hp tech grenaded on the po.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

IMHO it will not be 50 ft. I'd say 15-25 ft.
If you want to get more throwing distance (and at the same time more snow volume processed, you need to speed up the impeller).
If you have a single belt system, it will also speed up the drive speeds.
If you only want to get more throwing distance, install a taller chute and you might get 20-30% more throwing distance.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

And if this is 2 stage an impeller kit is in order


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I am getting 40-45ft out of my 69 ariens w/ 9.5 hp briggs with out impeller kit in dryer snow .20- 25ft wet and slush 2- 5ft


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> IMHO it will not be 50 ft. I'd say 15-25 ft.
> If you want to get more throwing distance (and at the same time more snow volume processed, you need to speed up the impeller).
> If you have a single belt system, it will also speed up the drive speeds.
> If you only want to get more throwing distance, install a taller chute and you might get 20-30% more throwing distance.





all3939 said:


> And if this is 2 stage an impeller kit is in order


thanks for the responses . hsb, no hopes of honda distances ( but 50 ' would solve my last winter issue !) i am hoping for 25' with good snow,...at that distance, with a normal winter, i think i can put snow in places that wont cause an issue later on. only one belt on this old girl, so upping the pulley size may cause me another issue related to not being able to run fast ! lol

all39, yes its a 2 stage, and i did do a homemade kit on two of the four blades.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

69ariens said:


> I am getting 40-45ft out of my 69 ariens w/ 9.5 hp briggs with out impeller kit in dryer snow .20- 25ft wet and slush 2- 5ft


no mods?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with hsblowersfan.. 15-25ft. maybe 30ft. With the newer engine it might perform better in heavy stuff as far as holding torque better verses a tired Tecumseh. you got two pads on impeller that will make significant improvement. maybe 6-10 ft more. those old sno-thro's are work horses.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> thanks for the responses . hsb, no hopes of honda distances ( but 50 ' would solve my last winter issue !) i am hoping for 25' with good snow,...at that distance, with a normal winter, i think i can put snow in places that wont cause an issue later on. only one belt on this old girl, so upping the pulley size may cause me another issue related to not being able to run fast ! lol
> 
> all39, yes its a 2 stage, and i did do a homemade kit on two of the four blades.


If you already have an impeller kit, you can add a tall chute and it will throw further.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

69ariens said:


> I am getting 40-45ft out of my 69 ariens w/ 9.5 hp briggs with out impeller kit in dryer snow .20- 25ft wet and slush 2- 5ft


When you upgraded the engine, did you install a larger pulley on it?
I had 2 early 70s Ariens 724, I upgraded one with a 8HP Tec, and the other one with a Predator 212, I installed a larger pulley on both of them, and I did not get 30ft on either one of them.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The pulley is the the original off the 5hp . When I ran the 5hp 25ft was the max . I think this winter I will put in an impeller kit and that will help the wet heavy snow . I think what make my blower do well is the 9.5 briggs over head valve its got some good torq to it


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

69ariens said:


> The pulley is the the original off the 5hp . When I ran the 5hp 25ft was the max . I think this winter I will put in an impeller kit and that will help the wet heavy snow . I think what make my blower do well is the 9.5 briggs over head valve its got some good torq to it


With an impeller kit, it would throw 50-60 ft then, that would be impressive.........! I would like to see a video of it in action


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

hsblowersfan said:


> With an impeller kit, it would throw 50-60 ft then, that would be impressive.........! I would like to see a video of it in action


I have a 1995 MTD 5/22 repowered with a Predator 212cc and a 1973 Montgomery Ward Gilson 8/26 also repowered with a Predator 212cc. Both have an impeller kit and the MTD will throw 40+ feet and the Montgomery Ward Gilson will throw 30 to 35 feet. Here is my repowered MTD 5/22 machine in action


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Where does one get these "impeller kits?" I have seen how to do home made but finding the right material has been a challenge for me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GustoGuy, I have watch your video quite a few times and it is impressive.......!
You have an impeller kit, and my understanding is that you also speeded up your impeller, and the chute on the MTD is taller than an early Ariens.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bwright1818 said:


> Where does one get these "impeller kits?" I have seen how to do home made but finding the right material has been a challenge for me.


Baler belt (can be purchase from tractor supply companies)
Baler Belting, 2-Ply, 4 in. x 60 in. - For Life Out Here


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

hsblowersfan said:


> GustoGuy, I have watch your video quite a few times and it is impressive.......!
> You have an impeller kit, and my understanding is that you also speeded up your impeller, and the chute on the MTD is taller than an early Ariens.


I am using a 3 inch diameter top steel pulley and the original was 2 and 3/4 inch so it sped up impeller rpm perhaps and additional 100 rpms or so over the stock pulley. Don't go too big because 1300rpm is the max I would run since you could blowout your auger gear box if you run it too fast. Most stock impeller speeds are in the 1000 rpm range.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

I get 40' from my 71 36" bucket with the 5hp tiller motor (that throws better than the h70 ever did). no impeller mod. that is avg. snow not fluffy or heavy wet stuff. i throw it from the driveway across the street and pass the sidewalk into the empty lot with no prob


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ctdave said:


> I get 40' from my 71 36" bucket with the 5hp tiller motor (that throws better than the h70 ever did). no impeller mod. that is avg. snow not fluffy or heavy wet stuff. i throw it from the driveway across the street and pass the sidewalk into the empty lot with no prob


That deserves a video......! k:k:It would impress quite a few members in here. (......and I am thinking that a Honda GX390 might be a bit underpowered to install on my Ariens ST1236 :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

hsblowersfan said:


> When you upgraded the engine, did you install a larger pulley on it?
> I had 2 early 70s Ariens 724, I upgraded one with a 8HP Tec, and the other one with a Predator 212, I installed a larger pulley on both of them, and I did not get 30ft on either one of them.


I think the structure of the bucket and impeller housing affects the distance thrown. Don't kid yourself I bet Honda made some subtle changes to their machines through out the years to improve snow distance throwing because it looks so impressive to have a machine that will throw snow into the other yard or across the street. I bet it helps Honda sell their quite frankly over priced yet very nice machines. $180 dollars and a Predator 212cc with an airtight impeller kit does make for an impressive snow blower as you can see by my video. The older design of the Montgomery Ward ( Gilson ) 8/26 withe the same engine only throws about 35 feet and it has an air tight impeller kit too.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> That deserves a video......! k:k:It would impress quite a few members in here. (......and I am thinking that a Honda GX390 might be a bit underpowered to install on my Ariens ST1236 :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


will do when we get the snow !! I was impressed !. i thought that the 5hp tiller motor would be under powered, but it went through everything without even a whimper after that big 3ft storm we had last winter. even the 8 ft banks at the end of the driveway...................................just want to add that on that machine there is only 1/16" to less than 1/8" clearance between the impeller and the housing. that is how it was in "85" when I got it. just the way it was made. not much space at all, and why it throws so good. I did notice that unlike the one I am restoring, (maybe from wear) the impeller blades have a slightly different shape. the one I am restoring come more or less straight out from the back of the impeller. the 32" one has impeller blades that angle up (toward the housing) from the back of the impeller blade very slightly closing the gap between the housing, then back down again before bend at the front of the blade. sort of like this shape..}.. without the point in the middle


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Snowblower #1 in my signature has a 3" crank pulley/DIY impeller kit/tall chute that were installed sequentially probably about 2 weeks apart. Out of the 3 mods, the tall chute was by far the biggest difference maker.

(click on the link to see a short video, you can kind of see the throwing distance)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Baler belt for impeller kit. Some, including me have tried tire sidewall but in my opinion it's not uniform in thickness and it's not worth the effort.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

EXCELLENT! hmy:



69ariens said:


> I am getting 40-45ft out of my 69 ariens w/ 9.5 hp briggs with out impeller kit in dryer snow .20- 25ft wet and slush 2- 5ft


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This guy throwing the snow should have hired a better capable camera man... 



GustoGuy said:


> I have a 1995 MTD 5/22 repowered with a Predator 212cc and a 1973 Montgomery Ward Gilson 8/26 also repowered with a Predator 212cc. Both have an impeller kit and the MTD will throw 40+ feet and the Montgomery Ward Gilson will throw 30 to 35 feet. Here is my repowered MTD 5/22 machine in action
> 
> Mtd Yard-machine 5/22 re-power with Harbor freight Predator 212cc OHV engine - You Tube


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kielbasa said:


> This guy throwing the snow should have hired a better capable camera man...


My Son filmed me. At the time he was a 10th grader in high school. I think shaky camera was all the style when that you tube video was produced 3 years ago. Even though its not of cinema quality it definitely shows how well these Predator 212cc engines run.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my bone stock '62 with the original 6hp Tecumseh, no impeller mods, running at 3600 rpm with perfect snow. This is what you should get out of your '67, the impeller and auger is basically the same. 





Those home made impeller kits are great though, I put one on my toro and it was like a whole different machine after I was done.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks for the vid Ray. id be happy with if my slightly modded 67 performed like your stock 62.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, that's what my 69 does the far end of the spay is about 40-45ft


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Baler belt for impeller kit. Some, including me have tried tire sidewall but in my opinion it's not uniform in thickness and it's not worth the effort.


I go to Mill's Fleet farm all the time too. I buy my Amsoil there too.


----------

